# Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W: 
Offener Brief an CDU​*
Die CDU hatte ein klares und eindeutiges Wahlversprechen auf unseren Wahlprüfstein zur Landtagswahl in Baden-Württemberg 2016 abgegeben (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222), dass sie das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen werden :


			
				CDU B-W schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländern aufheben.*



Die Koalitionsgespräche nach der Wahl fanden statt, die Regierung der GRÜNEN mit der CDU als Juniorpartner konnte sich bilden und einarbeiten, die erste Landtagssitzung fand auch statt.

Thema auch da:
Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, ein Gesetzentwurf eingebracht von der FDP, wir berichteten (fast live vom Plenarsaal):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659

*Nun ist es natürlich auch an der Zeit, mal bei der CDU nachzufragen, wann sie denn nun gedenkt, ihr klares und eindeutiges Wahlversprechen an die angelnden Bürger in Baden-Württemberg einzulösen.
*
Damit sowas nicht untergeht, vergessen wird oder in der falschen Ablage landet, ist ein "Offener Brief," der neben dem CDU-Vorsitzenden in B-W, der CDU-Fraktion, dem zuständigen Minister, aber auch der Bundes-CDU auch gleichzeitig Verbände, Redaktionen und andere Parteien erreicht, ein durchaus probates Mittel.

Also haben wir in der Redaktion die folgende Mail als "Offenen Brief" deklariert und gerade eben (06.07., 6 Uhr 10) versendet.

Selbstverständlich werden wir euch über Antworten, Nichtantworten, Reaktionen etc. auf dem Laufenden halten, wie immer im Anglerboard.

Es stehen ja immer wieder Wahlen an, da ist es gut zu wissen, wie Parteien mit Wahlversprechen an angelnde Bürger umgehen...



			
				Offener Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Strobl,
> sehr geehrter Herr Hauk,
> sehr geehrte Frau Gurr-Hirsch,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Abgeordnete der CDU – Fraktion im baden-württembergischen Landtag,
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Darf und soll natürlich weiter verbreitet  werden.

Wir bedauern auch zutiefst, dass der Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb, bei der Debatte um den Gesetzantrag der FDP zum Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot etc. geschwiegen hat (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659).

Und  auch, dass nachfolgend zur Debatte bis heute der LFV-BW *KEINERLEI *öffentliche Stellungnahme oder Richtigstellung in den Medien zu den anglerfeindlichen Aussagen von Pix und anderen veröffentlichte..

Somit ist ein solcher "Offener Brief" nicht nur gegen anglerfeindliche Politik im anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland Deutschlands und *an hoffentlich nicht wahlbetrügende Parteien *gerichtet (sofern das Versprechen jetzt endlich eingelöst werden wird), sondern auch als Notwehr gegen einen unfähigen und untätigen Landesfischereiverband zu sehen.

Dass gerade die Politik gerne einen so untätigen und willfährigen Landesfischereiverband wie den LFV-BW als "legitimen" Vertreter der Angler ausmachen will, glaube ich gerne.

Denn wer will als Politiker und Bürokrat schon einen Verband, der (für Angler und das Angeln) kämpft und sich erfolgreich wehrt ?


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem Versprechen um ein Versprechen handelt, oder? Sowas gehört doch zum guten Ton...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Wir werden sehen....
;-))))


----------



## TooShort (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Wie soll man Politik noch ernst nehmen, wenn es eh klar ist, das die Versprechen eh nur Deko sind um Bauern zu fangen? Ich finde den Schritt gut. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Danke!!


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Darf ich mal die Antwort vorwegnehmen? 

"In der Zwischenzeit haben sich maßgebliche Faktoren in der Hinsicht verändert, dass eine Aufhebung absolut nicht umsetzbar ist... Diesen bedauerlichen Irrtum mussten und müssen wir, liebe Genossinnennenen und Genossenenenen leider, und da stehen wir nicht alleine - nicht alleine - um den aktuellen Gegebenheiten auch volle Aufmerksamheit aller zukommen zu lassen mit allen Kräften definitiv zustande kommen und ich möchte betonen, ich kann nix dafür..." :q:q:q

PS:
Ich finde sowas aber sowas von zum Ko....en. Schildbürgerpolitikum darf man das m. M. nach nennen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich bin neutral, bis die Antwort da ist (oder auch nicht..)....

Dann schiess ich halt wieder los, falls notwendig...

Und nicht vergessen:
Ich hatte ja rückgefragt, wie es wäre, wenn eine Koalition mit den Grünen käme...

Politikern wie Verbandlern muss man klar machen, dass sie nicht weiter immer wieder falsche Versprechungen machen können----

Das wird schon werden...


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Immer den Finger in die Wunde legen!

In Anbetracht des Wahlversprechens* und den anschließenden Äußerungen der CDU nebst Minister bei der Lesung im  Landtag zum Thema, welche im inhaltlichen Gegensatz zu diesem Wahlversprechen stehen, ist ein entschiedenes Nachfragen unabdingbar erforderlich.

Danke dafür Thomas! 

* "Versprechen" in der Poliktik im Zusammenhang mit Wahlen sind sinngwmäß wie folgt auszulegen: "Ich habe mich versprochen"


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Wir haben es diesmal nicht mit der "Lügenpresse" zu tun sondern mit einem "Lügenpräsident".


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Es sollen halt 50000 nichtorganisierte oder organisierte Angelr direkt an den CDU LVFBW Präsi schreiben. 
Aber das ist ja auch für die meisten Angler zu viel Aufwand.Leider.
Von mir gibts dazu demnächst einen ausführlichen Brief an den Präsi.
Man muss halt solche Leute auch mal fragen dass es wehtut.
Z.B ob ihre Kinder wissen dass der Vater sein Geld zum Teil mit Lügen verdient. Und ob seiner Frau klar ist dass er alle und jeden betrügt wenn's dem Amt nützt.
Und wie er sich mit geschlossenen Augen rasieren kann?
Ein Politiker muss das ertragen können, auch wenn es grenzwertig wie sein eigenes Verhalten ist. 
Es gibt viele Politiker, ja wirklich, die da einigermaßen ehrlich sind. Mit denen kann man dann auch verlässlich diskutieren. Aber die sterben so wie es aussieht aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Umso wichtiger immer wieder nach zu haken..
Ich mach das........


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger immer wieder nach zu haken..



Lügen und Schweigen,sind bekanntlich die Schmiere des Politgeschäfts.

CDU lügt angelnde Wähler an,CDU belasteter Verbandspräsident schweigt..ziemlich ranzige Schmiere,müffelt bereits mehr als 
streng.Im doppelten Sinne ein verräterischer Mief.

Nichts fürchten Politiker mehr,als hartnäckig zu Werke gehende "Entfetter".

Auf der abtropfenden Schmierschicht,ist schon manch einer der Lügenbarone böse ins schlittern gekommen.

Und mit kurzen (Lügen)beinen,
flüchtet es sich auch nicht sonderlich schnell [emoji6]


----------



## TooShort (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich sags gerne immer wieder: lasst uns in BW mal alle aufstehen und lasst uns dort mal Druck machen. Lasst mal das Volk entscheiden. Kann doch so nicht weiter gehen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strumbi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Der  deutsche Michel schweigt lieber............
Anders unsere Nachbarn......


----------



## Darket (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich frage mich ja manchmal -nicht nur bei Euch in BaWü- wie relevant das für die Politik wirklich ist. Also angenommen es gibt in einem Land 50000 aktive Angler von denen die Hälfte gern nachts angeln dürfen möchte. Stellt sich die CDU oder jede andere Partei in Regierungsverantwortung hin und sagt: Alles klar, dürft ihr jetzt, sind die glücklich und die Partei hat ein paar tausend Wähler mehr. Ich kann mir aber umgekehrt nicht vorstellen, dass es so viele Angelgegner gibt, die daraufhin beschließen diese Partei nicht mehr zu wählen, weil sie die Fische um ihre Nachtruhe (immer noch eine geile Vorstellung wie Familie Fisch eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang erleichtert aufatmet, weil endlich keine Angler mehr da sind) gebracht hat. Da geht es doch nur noch um Missgunst zwischen den regierenden Parteien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Geht ganz einfach, wenn die das wollten, könnten das sogar Verbandler ..
Wie wir:
Vor der Wahl fragen (nicht zig verschiedene Dinge, auf 1 Punkt, der leicht umsetzbar ist, konzentrieren - erst danach dann der näxte) ..
Nach der Wahl nachhaken...
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen..
Druck statt einknicken...

Gibt ja (Gott sei Dank) positive Gegenbeispiele wie den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, die erfolgreich zeigen wies geht...


----------



## capri2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Nun ja ich finde die FDP hat sich da auf "unsere" kosten versucht zu profilieren und hat "uns" damit keinen Gefallen getan..
Ist wie bei bockigen Kindern irgendwie.. Schon traurig mit anzusehen wie sich "Erwachsene" Menschen so durch Leben/Kariere schlängeln müssen/wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Und hier gehts eben gerade NICHT um den Gesetzantrag der FDP, sondern es wird ja gerade gezeigt, dass es den Antrag der FDP eben NICHT braucht zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Es geht hier REIN, AUSSCHLIESSLICH und ALLEINE um das WAHLVERSPRECHEN der CDU!!!

Einfach nochmal Offenen Brief lesen und verstehen..


----------



## capri2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich bin ja nicht doof ich verstehe das schon.. Es geht nur darum das die Angler der FDP genauso wurscht sind wie allen Anderen auch.. Nur wenn es Medienwirksam "zieht" wird Partei ergriffen oder eben gebockt wie jetzt passiert.. Ich denke halt jetzt wird es noch schwerer die umzusetzen da ja dann einige Ihre Gesichter bei verlieren würden.. Manchmal muss man cleverer sein und nicht nur "draufhauen" um zu erreichen was man möchte.
Von wegen Versprechen, wer daran glaubt hat die Welt noch nicht erfahren wie sie (leider)ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Schwerer werden?
Wenn die das doch scheinbar eh gar nicht vorhatten, wie solls dann noch schwerer werden - lachhaft..

Cleverer sein?

Also weiter:
Lügen lassen?
Nicht aufdecken und informieren?
Glauben, dass die Grünen den Schwarzen dann das erlauben um zusetzen?

Guck Dir die Parlamentsdebatte dazu an ....

Informieren, öffentlich machen, zeigen welche Politiker lügen, welche anglerfeindlich sind, welche nur unfähig und welche zum Thema schweigen (obwohl die LFV-Präsi sind), das ist der Weg..



PS:
Das mit dem einfachen abschaffen des Nachtangelverbotes hat der LFV-BW unter der Regierung Teufel schon versaut, als die damals Angler diffamiert haben als Leute, die man nachts nicht raus lassen sollte zum Angeln. Und jetzt haben sie ja schon wieder versagt, wie man an den klaren Aussagen von Pix und Hauk im Parlament sehen kann.,.

PPS:
Über 3 Jahrzehnte hat der Verband "versucht", durch schweigen, sich bei Politik und Behörden anzuwanzen, im vorauseilenden Gehorsam alles abzunicken, die noch besseren Schützer und Verbieter zu sein, etwas "zu erreichen".. 

Haben sie auch:
Dass B-W das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland wurde, mit Nachtangel- und Kinderangelverbot etc....

Zeit, dass man andere Wege versucht..

Wer das will, kann ja weiterhin schweigen und alles schlucken, was von da oben kommt, ob von anglerfeindlicher Politik oder anglerfeindlichen Verband..

Ich nicht....


----------



## capri2 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich bin doch derselben Meinung! Nur hab ich gelernt, dass es sinnvoller ist das "Spiel" besser zu spielen anstatt aufzudecken wer "bescheißt"..
Traurig ist aber so..

Aber mach das ruhig weiter so.. Taten sind immer besser als nur endlos diskutieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



capri2 schrieb:


> Taten sind immer besser als nur endlos diskutieren!


Nu hamwers für diesen Fall..


----------



## tibulski (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht ganz einfach, wenn die das wollten, könnten das sogar Verbandler ..
> Wie wir:
> Vor der Wahl fragen (nicht zig verschiedene Dinge, auf 1 Punkt, der leicht umsetzbar ist, konzentrieren - erst danach dann der näxte) ..
> Nach der Wahl nachhaken...
> ...



das macht der LFVBW auch so:

http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/100-parteien-im-lfvbw-wahlcheck

die CDU hat dem LFVBW auf die Frage:
*6. Unterstützen Sie unsere erneute Forderung zur Aufhebung des  Nachtangelverbotes in Baden-Württemberg, außerhalb der  Naturschutzgebiete? Wenn ja, auf welche Weise?*

vor der Wahl auch geantwortet:

_"Abschließend möchten wir festhalten, dass die aufgeworfenen Fragen nur  gemeinsam im fairen und sachlichen Dialog mit allen Betroffenen  behandelt werden können, wie es in Baden-Württemberg lange gute  Tradition war. Die CDU wird bei den in den kommenden Monaten anstehenden  Entscheidungen die berechtigten Interessen der Fischerei weiter im  Blick behalten."_

Das ist im Grunde das, was auch auf der Debatte rauskam. Die Thematik wird nun im Ausschuss behandelt. War doch vorher klar das man dem Gesetzentwurf der FDP/DVP so nicht  zustimmen wird. Bisher hat keine Partei die Tür zu gemacht. Und das die CDU das jetzt als Juniorpartner in der Koalition nicht einfach mal so, ohne weitere Absprachen per Verordnung ändert ist doch auch klar.

Da wir als LFVBW auf den Ausschusssitzungen gehört werden, werden wir da auch die Parteien mit ihren Aussagen vor der Wahl konfrontieren.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ich finds immer wieder erschreckend, für wie dumm Verbandler Angler halten müssen, wenn man sieht, wie die argumentieren, und dass die auch noch denken, damit immer weiter durch zu kommen:


tibulski schrieb:


> *6. Unterstützen Sie unsere erneute Forderung zur Aufhebung des  Nachtangelverbotes in Baden-Württemberg, außerhalb der  Naturschutzgebiete? Wenn ja, auf welche Weise?*





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht ganz einfach, wenn die das wollten, könnten das sogar Verbandler ..
> Wie wir:
> Vor der Wahl fragen (*nicht zig verschiedene Dinge, auf 1 Punkt, der leicht umsetzbar ist, konzentrieren* - erst danach dann der näxte) ..



Dass ihr zudem scheinbar nur so fragen könnt (oder wollt??),  dass ihr ausweichende Antworten kriegen könnt, während die Antwort auf unser einzelne Frage auch klar und eindeutig war, auch das beweist ja schon euer "Können".

Woher sollen aber auch Lachszüchter und Fischmobilfahrer Ahnung von Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit haben???

Uns - Thema hier - hat die CDU ne eindeutige Antwort gegeben, wir haken diesbezüglich eindeutig und klar nach.

Wenn ihr weiter nur rumeiern wollt und euch abspeisen lasst - euer Problem..

Es  wachen aber (Gott sei Dank) auch immer mehr Vereine auf, aktuell dürften Vereine mit mit 10 - 15% eurer Zahler überlegen, auszutreten auf Grund eurer "Arbeit"... 

Und das sind nur die, die ich selber sicher weiss - es geht voran.

Entweder wacht ihr schnell auf, und schmeisst die Verursachers des Desasters (jetzige Hauptamtler und alte Ehrenamtskonsorten) raus.
Oder ihr schrumpft euch dann eben "gesund", bis ihr nur noch eure Abnicker habt..

Das wird schon, da bin ich inzwischen zuversichtlich - so, oder so...


----------



## freddysblog (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Wieviel Angler seit ihr in Baden-Würtemberg eigentlich, einige Tausend die freien Angler mitgerechnet und die Fliegenfischer die paar Hundert sind, liege ich da richtig.

Also warum geht Ihr nicht medienwiksam auf die Straße und Demonstriert für Eure Rechte?

Glaubt Ihr Schwabensäckel noch an den Weinachtsmann und Klapperstorch.

Droht mit Austritt aus Verbänden und Parteien, ruft zum Wahlboykot auf !

Ihr habt es in der Hand !

Kämpft endlich, wacht mal auf, und seit nicht Schlafmützen?

Ihr seid doch mündige Wähler und nicht Bittsteller.

In Euren Gemeinden fangt Ihr schon mal an Rabatz zu machen.

Leistet Widerstand wo es nur geht?

Oder ist bei Euch Hopfen und Malz verloren?

Ihr schlafmützigen Schwabensäckel!!

Das sagt Euch ein FISCHKOPP und raffinierter Schwarzangler!!

Widerstand lohnt sich!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



freddysblog schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr Schwaben*säckel *noch an den Weinachtsmann und Klapperstorch.


SEGGL, hoist des, SEGGL!!!!!

Zum verdeutlichen:
Ein Schafsäck(e)l könnte ein Rucksack oder Beutel aus Schafleder sein....

En Schoofseggl isch sicher koin Beidl odr Ruggsagg.....
http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/221593/was-bedeutet-des-wort-schoofseggl/


PS:
Jemand aus S-H mit dem dortig ansässigen, honigmangelnernährten LSFV-Verbändchen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254906) sollte nicht so auf wackere Schwaben herab schauen ;-))))


----------



## tibulski (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder erschreckend, für wie dumm Verbandler Angler halten müssen, wenn man sieht, wie die argumentieren, und dass die auch noch denken, damit immer weiter durch zu kommen:
> 
> Dass ihr zudem scheinbar nur so fragen könnt (oder wollt??),  dass ihr ausweichende Antworten kriegen könnt, während die Antwort auf unser einzelne Frage auch klar und eindeutig war, auch das beweist ja schon euer "Können".



Ihr habt an die Parteien doch auch keine einzelne Frage gestellt, die klar und eindeutig war, sondern alle Themen angesprochen? So wie hier nachzulesen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149 ?

ich denke daher ist der Schlusssatz von Dir ja auch in der Mehrzahl: "Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie uns diese einfachen Fragen bis zum 12. 02. 2016 beantworten könnten."

Dazu scheint es so, dass du nur Auszüge aus den Antworten veröffentlicht hast. Oder täuscht das?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Nein, wir haben die jeweiligen Antworten komplett veröffentlicht, wir sind ja ehrlich und kein Verband, der tarnen, täuschen und tricksen muss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222

Zudem waren das genau 2 Fragen zum gleichen Thema und Einzelpunkt Nachtangelverbot (also ein einzelner Punkt), weil ich Linkenheim als Bezug nahm und daher klären musste, ob die dortigen Aussagen Parteilinie oder nur Kandidatenmeinung waren (sollte sogar ein böswilliger, anglerfeindlicher Verbandler begreifen können):


> War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?
> 
> Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?



Das haben scheinbar alle begriffen - ausser eben Verbandlern - die wohl meinen, damit von der eigenen Unfähigkeit ablenken zu können.

Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Die Antwort wurde als solche, wie uns gesendet, natürlich bei uns veröffentlicht..

Es waren zwei zusammenhängende Fragen zum einen Einzelpunkt Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Heut war Ausschusssitzung zum Thema, morgen dazu Infos, die ich von teilnehmenden Abgeordneten/Parteien gerade angekündigt bekam..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Die Infos habe ich leider noch nicht wie versprochen bereits bekommen, bin aber weiter dran..

Zudem läuft heute die im "Offenen Brief" gesetzte Antwortfrist ab.

Ich sortier schon mal, was alles in den nächsten Brief alles kommt an Details wie Wahlbetrug, Extremisten stärken, Unglaubwürdigkeit, Bürger und Presse missachten, sich von Grünen an der Nase rumführen lassen, Klientelpolitik, Parteien- und Politikverdrossenheit etc..

Wenn die denken sollten, ich würde locker lassen, oder das würde sich "verlaufen", dann kann ich nur versichern:
Irrtum!!


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Bravo Thomas. 

Ich sitze am Wasser und könnte kotzen dass Ich um 24 Uhr gehen muss :c


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

OT on:

Bis 1 Uhr auf Aal und Waller  (wir haben grade Sommerzeit) - macht es aber auch nicht besser.

OT off


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Hier im Verein Fr + Sa + vor einem Feiertag bis 24 Uhr. 

Die Vorstandschaft hofft(e) auch auf Stuttgart....#d


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

@Thomas
Die Macht sei mit Dir! Wir sowieso!


----------



## TooShort (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

@Thomas bitte bleib dran. Die sollen auch mal zittern. Respekt vor deiner Arbeit. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Logo bleib ich dran - ich wart jetzt das Wochenende ab (Schwägerin Geburtstag plus Möglichkeit, dass noch was postalisch kommt)..

Aber in Gedanken am formulieren bin ich schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Mal gucken, freundliche Erinnerung:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Strobl,
> sehr geehrter Herr Hauk,
> sehr geehrte Frau Gurr-Hirsch,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Abgeordnete der CDU – Fraktion im baden-württembergischen Landtag,
> ...


----------



## Dachfeger (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Da wird, wenn überhaupt, nur eine Begründung kommen, warum sie das was sie vorher versprachen jetzt nicht mehr einhalten können.
Ich habe keine Vertrauen mehr in unsere Politik. Weder auf Bundes-, Landes- und kommunaler Ebene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Macht mir gar nix - ich bin der Pitbull, der da trotzdem dranbleiben wird und sich drin verbeisst und das immer wieder einfordern und öffentlich machen wird, wie hier der angelnde Bürger von der CDU verarscht wird (oder eben nicht, wen sie antworten und nen Termin zum abschaffen nennen)...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> warum sie das was sie vorher versprachen jetzt nicht mehr einhalten können.



Dann verspricht man halt nix bzw
formuliert es gleich unter Vorbehalt.

Nennt man im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch Ehrlichkeit

Wieso sollte es da für Politiker Ausredetechnischen Welpenschutz geben?

Im Gegenteil,unter dem Anspruch Menschen regieren zu wollen,hat man sich erst recht an gewisse Spielregeln zu halten.

Wer das nicht beherzigt,darf sich über anschl. Politverdrossenheit und steigendes Protestwählertum nicht wundern.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Wann findet eigentlich der Ausschuss statt, in dem der Antrag abgelehnt wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

wird wohl nach der Sommerpause verschoben werden, wies momentan aussieht.
Da gehts ja aber nicht ums Nachtangeln (alleine), sondern um den Gesetzentwurf der FDP.

Bei meinem Brief/Forderung gehts NUR um Nachtangelverbot, was der Minister ja auch ganz alleine aus der Verordnung nehmen könnte...


----------



## Dachfeger (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Dann verspricht man halt nix bzw
> formuliert es gleich unter Vorbehalt.
> 
> Nennt man im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch Ehrlichkeit


Wie kommst du darauf das Politiker ehrlich sind??|kopfkrat


----------



## Micha383 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Zitat aus: Jagd auf Roter Oktober

"Hören Sie. Ich bin *Politiker*, was *bedeutet *ich bin ein *Betrüger* und  ein *Lügner *und wenn ich Kindern keine Küsschen gebe, dann klaue ich  ihnen Bonbons!"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das Politiker ehrlich sind??|kopfkrat



Es gibt sie noch..[emoji6] 

Nur versuchen die halt nicht,per Lug und Trug "everybodys darling" zu sein.

Mehr würde das Angelpolitische verlassen,belassen wir es dabei.

Die Fragestellung von Thomas war klar und simpel,die Antwort eigentlich auch.

Das CDU Gebahren nenne ich nicht
unehrlich,es ist eine LÜGE.

Man kann diese Tatsache nicht oft genug erwähnen und muss da auch dranbleiben.

Aber auch was Verbandspräsident v.Eyb da abzieht,geht überhaupt nicht.Der ist gleich doppelt unglaubwürdig.

Sowohl als Politiker wie auch im Amt des Fischereiverbands.

Im normalen Berufsleben,wäre er nach dieser bekannten,nämlich recht schweigsamen Vorstellung, umgehend wieder dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung gestellt worden.

Klarer Interessenkonflikt.

Eigentlich bereits ein Auswahl NoGo

Daher muss sich natürlich auch der Verband die Frage gefallen lassen,warum man solche Leute 
überhaupt ins Amt beruft und nach diesem Murks nicht die rote Karte zeigt?

Zum über den Tisch ziehen,gehören bekanntlich immer zwei.

Ich hole mir in solchen(oder absehbaren) Szenarien aber garantiert nicht noch schweigende  Abnicker oder gar verflechtete
Konkurrenzsympathisanten ins Haus.

Scheint aber eine Spezialität dt.Angelverbände zu sein,genau diese Grundregel dilettantisch zu ignorieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg: 
Wenigstens 1 CDUler hat Eier in der Hose*​Und das bei über 40 Abgeordnente/*innen (ob das nun so gendertechnisch den sich den Grünen immer mehr annähernden CDUlern gut genug war, kann ich nicht beurteilen).

*Ich zolle meinen persönlichen Respekt Herrn Klaus Burger MdL, Abgeordneter für den Wahlkreis 70 Sigmaringen.*

Er hat das Schweigen seiner CDU-Fraktion gegenüber angelnden Bürgern und der Presse gebrochen und uns in der Redaktion geantwortet.

Im Gegensatz zu seinem baden-württembergischen Parteivorsitzenden, dem zuständigen Minister und dem Rest der CDU-Fraktion hatte er persönlich zumindest den Anstand und das Rückgrat, sich zu melden.

Dafür gebührt ihm sowohl mein persönlicher Respekt wie auch der Respekt der freien, angelnden Bürger in Baden-Württemberg - unabhängig von den inhaltlichen Aussagen!!

Seine Antwort und auch meine Replik nachstehend.




			
				Klaus Burger MdL schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> wir nehmen die Wünsche der Angler aus BW ernst. Ob das handeln eines Bundeslandes auf Sie und Mio von Angler in Deutschland Einfluss hat
> überlasse ich Ihnen zu bewerten.
> Nur zur Erinnerung: Die CDU hat die Landtagswahl nicht gewonnen, sonder musste in sehr schwere Verhandlungen gehen. Die FDP, welche im Punkto
> ...



Meine Antwort:


			
				Redaktion Anglerboard schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Burger,
> immerhin haben Sie persönlich den Anstand und das Rückgrat zu antworten, im Gegensatz zu Ihren Kolleginnen und Kollegen.
> 
> Ich werde das so veröffentlichen, wie Sie mir geantwortet haben.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## TooShort (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Und einmal kurz klatschen......aber nur kurz. Für mehr reicht seine Antowrt nicht aus. Hätte ich auch meinen Toaster fragen können. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## August (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

@Thomas wenigstens hat einer geantwortet.
allerdings scheint es so als wenn der Fritz das Fritzchen geschickt hat um die sache mal herunterzuspielen 
Jedes mal kommt die sache mit der Mitleidsmasche wir müssen ja Verstehen warum wieso weshalb das oder jenes nicht geht und das alles nicht einfach ist.

in meinen Leben habe ich eines gelernt wenn du etwas willst dann Sprich mit Fritz darüber und nicht mit Fritzchen den der Fritzchen hat eh nichts zu melden und befolgt nur was ihm Fritz aufgetragen hat.

Der Fritz hat es Versprochen und nun soll er auch zu seinem Wort stehen jedes Kind lernt das es nichts Versprechen soll was es nicht halten kann nur Politiker scheinen sich immerwieder darüber hinwegsetzen zu wollen.

Liegt wohl daran das Sie immer mit den Hinterteil in die Richtung wedeln aus welcher der Wind Pfeift  

mfg. Aleksandar


----------



## UMueller (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Typisches Politiker Bla Bla..... Bla BLa Bla.....
Danach ist man nicht schlauer als vorher.

@Thomas 
Deine Antwort darauf die hat wenigstens Substanz


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



UMueller schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Deine Antwort darauf die hat wenigstens Substanz


Danke

Ich bemühe mich schon so zu schreiben, dass es auch Politiker/_-*innen verstehen könn(t)en...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*NACHTANGELVERBOT in B-W: 
CDU kündigt Antwort an Anglerboard an!!!!!​*
Soeben habe ich eine Mail erhalten von Bernd von Cube, dem wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter im Büro von Konrad Epple, MdL.

Scheinbar sieht man sich seitens der CDU in Baden-Württemberg nun doch gewillt oder genötigt, zu unsern Fragen Stellung zu beziehen. 

Ich begrüße das ausserordentlich und bin auf die angekündigte Antwort gespannt.



			
				 Herr von Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre untenstehende Anfrage. Sie werden in Kürze eine gemeinsame Antwort erhalten.
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich habe ich geantwortet:


			
				 Redaktion Anglerboard schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr von Cube,
> ich bedanke für mich mehr als späte, aber immerhin nach zig Anläufen doch erfolgte Rückmeldung.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf die Antwort und bin auf den Inhalt gespannt.
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Bereits gestern hatte sich ja ein einzelner CDU-Abgeordneter gemeldet:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Nachtangelverbot Baden-Württemberg:
> Wenigstens 1 CDUler hat Eier in der Hose*​Und das bei über 40 Abgeordnente/*innen (ob das nun so gendertechnisch den sich den Grünen immer mehr annähernden CDUlern gut genug war, kann ich nicht beurteilen).
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich dann auch noch ein Videointerview mit dem LFV-Präsi von Eyb (ist ja auch CDUler) bekomme, oder ob die im Gegensatz zur CDU weiter bei ihrer Haltung bleiben :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Thomas,

ich gehe davon aus, daß die Kopie Deines ausgehenden Antwort-Mehls hier nur falsch abgespeichert wurde.....

.... ich bedanke für mich mehr als späte.....

Aber es war sicherlich gewollt...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich bemühe mich schon so zu schreiben, dass es auch Politiker/_-*innen verstehen könn(t)en...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

?????????


----------



## Jose (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

da ist jemand schlecht bemehlt... :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Zitat von * Redaktion Anglerboard, Thomas Finkbeiner* 
_"ich bedanke für mich mehr als späte, aber immerhin nach zig Anläufen doch erfolgte Rückmeldung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner"

|kopfkratMüsste wenn ichs richtig übersetze in (für Politiker) verständlichem Deutsch doch beispielsweise so heissen:

"Ich bedanke mich für die aus meiner Sicht mehr als späte, aber immerhin nach zig Anläufen doch erfolgte Rückmeldung... 

Oder habe ich als Nicht-Politiker es immer noch nicht kapiert?#t
_


----------



## Jose (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Zitat von * Redaktion Anglerboard, Thomas Finkbeiner*
> _"ich bedanke für mich mehr als späte, aber immerhin nach zig Anläufen doch erfolgte Rückmeldung.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner"
> 
> ...



du und nicht-politiker?
hast doch die "political correctness" schon voll in den knochen.
"richtig(er)" ist danach z.b. "meiner meinung nach bist du ein ars...", statt voll unkorrekt einfach zu sagen " du bist ein ars..." [oops, bevors jetzt missverständnisse gibt, das ist ein beispiel, bist du nicht gemeint]

frag dich mal, was das geschwurbsel "_ aus meiner Sicht" _eigentlich soll:
wenn du etwas siehst, dann doch wohl immer aus deiner sicht.

verdammich diese verkorkste welt: wenn ich etwas sage, dann ist das meine meinung, wenn ich etwas sehe, dann ist es meine sicht. muss ich dann noch doppelmoppeln à la weißer schimmel?
hab ich nur geschrieben, weil interessiert evtl. *user*innen* (noch so'n quark) 








(also das ist jetzt meiner meinung nach meine meinung...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

so oder so - ich denke, die verstehen mich......


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Nach unseren Infos wollen Grüne und CDU eine öffentliche Anhörung zum Thema Gesetzentwurf der FDP verhindern..

Wird dann wohl unter "Verschiedenes" erst im September nach der Sommerpause wieder verhandelt werden.

In wie weit man da Ausschusssitzungen noch öffentlich machen kann (wenn das Fraktionen wie die FDP einfordern würde), muss ich erst noch rauskriegen.

Es scheint aber so, dass man da die CDU aufm komplett falschen Fuss erwischt hat und die Grünen denen nun mal zeigen, dass unter MP Kretsche nicht der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedeln wird....



Dass davon ab der Minister auch ganz ohne Parlament und Koalitionspartner per Änderung der Verordnung ganz einfach das Wahlversprechen der CDU wahrmachen könnte und das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen, und es dazu NICHT den Gesetzentwurf der FDP braucht, darauf möcht ich noch mal explizit hinweisen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Habe soeben per Briefpost die Antwort von der CDU wie versprochen bekommen, denke aber, dass diese ein Irrtum war, da die CDU eine überhaupt nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet hat.

Habe daher Rückfrage gestellt, ob wir hier als Bürger und Presse verarscht werden sollen und ich die Antwort tatsächlich so veröffentlichen soll.

Warte noch die Bestätigung ab...


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Gregor Gysi hat zu diesem Phänomen ein schönes Beispiel in seinem Buch veröffentlicht  : Sitzen mehrere Politiker bei hart aber fair in der Talkshow. Ein 15jähriges Mädchen hatte sich in den Ferien Geld hart erarbeitet um sich eine Gitarre kaufen zu können, also ihren Traum zu erfüllen. Das Geld wurde der Mutter beim hartz4 gekürzt. Alle anwesenden Politiker empörten sich in der Talkshow, daß ginge ja gar nicht, so etwas schändliches würde auf jeden fall abgeschafft werden...Das Gesetz würde umgehend geändert !!

Bei der nächsten Parlamentssitzung ( ohne Fernsehen und ohne Millionen Zuschauer)  haben  genau *diese* Politiker *gegen* die Abschaffung dieses Anrechnungsparagraphen gestimmt. 

*Das sind unsere Politiker....

*Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Trotzdem dran denken:
Keine allgemeine Politik hier..
Danke...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

(kann gelöscht werden....ganz vergessen)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Muckimors schrieb:


> *Das sind unsere Politiker....
> 
> *


*

MEINE nicht..die vertreten mich  ebenso wenig,wie die angebl.
Interessenvertretung der Angler.

Und was das dann für die Einhaltung von Regeln bedeutet,
dürfte auch klar sein.

Was unplausibel oder ideologisch bedingt reglementiert wird,geht den Leuten dann eben gern am Arxxx vorbei.

Legal,illegal,scheixxegal..

'Ne Art ziviler Ungehorsam

Passiert eigentlich noch viel zu selten.

Das ist ja auch ein Grund,warum 90%  der dt.Verbände so sind wie sie sind.

Keine Pro Angler Dienstleister sondern Einschränkungen befürwortende und abnickende Polit-und Ideologiemarionetten.

Es haut ihnen ja kaum einer auf die Pfoten.

Ich hatte die Tage am Wasser einen sehr angenehmen Zufallsplauder-
besuch,Aussendienstler aus den NL und wie es sich herausstellte auch begeisteter Angler..da geht man zwischen Job und Hotel halt am Wasser spazieren meinte er.

Der kannte sich mit den dt.Gaga Umständen recht gut aus.

"Jagt eure Verantwortlichen in den Angelverbänden endlich zum Teufel,ihr habt euch schon viel zu lange verarxxxen lassen"

"Macht ihr das nicht,angelt ihr in 20 Jahren in D überhaupt nicht mehr" 

Tja..Recht hat er.*


----------



## Muckimors (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Es geht doch wohl darum, die Bürger aus der Natur auszusperren, ob der Bürger nun ne Angel in der Hand hat, in einem Kajak sitzt oder aufn Fahrrad...

Sind die von allen guten Geistern verlassen oder was ist mit denen los ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe soeben per Briefpost die Antwort von der CDU wie versprochen bekommen, denke aber, dass diese ein Irrtum war, da die CDU eine überhaupt nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet hat.
> 
> Habe daher Rückfrage gestellt, ob wir hier als Bürger und Presse verarscht werden sollen und ich die Antwort tatsächlich so veröffentlichen soll.
> 
> Warte noch die Bestätigung ab...


Jetzt hat mir der Referent des Ministers geschrieben, weil ich (logo) nochmal neu nachgehakt habe, und sich entschuldigt, weil ich eigentlich vom Minister ne Antwort kriegen soll und nicht von diesem Herrn Rapp aus der Fraktion (so richtig scheinen die ihren Haufen nicht im Griff zu haben, ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken)..

Und kurz "ausgeführt", welche Pläne der Minister bez. des Nachtangelverbotes  habe...

Da auch das aber nicht die eigentliche Frage beantwortete, "*WANN *hebt die CDU das Nachtangelverbot auf", habe ich natürlich nochmal nachgefasst, ob das nun die offizielle Antwort zum veröffentlichen sein soll. 

Und gefragt, ob sie die einfache Frage nach dem Zeitpunkt der Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes sprachlich nicht verstehen können oder nicht verstehen wollen......

Und einen Termin zur Antwort bis zum 13.08. gesetzt.


Dann, oder wenn vorher eine Antwort kommt, mehr dazu..


PS:
Auch klar, dass auch Herr von Eyb, Präsi des LFV-BW, nie auf die Mails geantwortet hatte, obwohl er natürlich als CDU-Abgeordneter diese auch jedes Mal mit erhalten hatte.

Es sagt viel  über seine hier ja schon dargestellten "Kommunikationsfähigkeiten" aus (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478), ebenso auch, dass er wohl in der Fraktion keine große Rolle spielen kann und die ihn anscheinend ja nicht mal zu Themen fragen oder antworten lassen, bei denen er in einem Verband zum gefragten Thema Präsident ist..


----------



## Pep63 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Wollebre schrieb:


> hat noch nicht einmal Zeit seine Webseite up to date zu halten. Dann wegen Setzkescher "meckern".....:q
> 
> www.arnulf-von-eyb.de/1_25_Aktuelles.html#newsletter




Ist doch klar:   10 newsletter in 2015, dann März 2016 Landtagswahl, danach scheixxegal!|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*CDU knickt vor Grünen ein, Erfüllung des Wahlversprechens in weiter Ferne*​Das Gezerre um die Antwort auf meine Nachfragen wegen der Erfüllung des Wahlversprechens der CDU zieht sich ja nun schon länger hin.
Man kriegt eine Antwort vom zuständigen Abgeordneten Rapp (ist für die CDU im entsprechenden Ausschuss, wir berichteten), die später wieder von Ministeriumsmitarbeitern kassiert wird und von denen bisher trotz Nachfrage noch nicht bestätigt wurde, ob diese Mail vom Ministerium nun die offizielle Antwort wäre. 

Aber nicht nur mich interessiert das ja, auch andere fragen nach bei der CDU.

So habe ich nun eine Mail vorliegen, in welcher der Generalsekretär der B-W-CDU im Namen von Thomas Strobl einem Angler zum Thema Nachtangeln auf eine Nachfrage antwortet...

Die Sache ist demnach klar (bin mal gespannt, wie das von Eyb seinem Verband verkauft).

Sinngemäß zusammen gefasst hiess es da, dass eine Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes im grün-schwarzen Koalitionsvertrag nicht vereinbart worden wäre (Anmerkung von mir: Warum eigentlich nicht, wenn es die CDU doch eindeutig versprochen hatte??). 

Für die CDU wäre es selbstverständlich, "verlässlicher Vertrags- und Koalitionspartner" zu sein. 
Daher würde auch "derzeit eine Aufhebung des  Nachtangelverbotes nicht auf der Agenda stehen" ...
(Anmerkung von mir: Scheinbar ist es wichtiger, vor angler- und bürgerfeindlichen Grünen einzuknicken und vor denen als "verlässlicher Vertrags- und Koalitionspartner" da zu stehen, als das klare Wahlversprechen an die Bürger zu erfüllen - das lässt mehr als tief blicken -  in politische wie menschliche Abgründe....)

Es würde aber laut der Mail auch heissen,  dass man seitens der CDU Änderungen bei dieser Regelung für die Zukunft nicht kategorisch ausschliessen würde.....
(Anmerkung von mir: Auf gut Deutsch: Ist ja nett, dass die immerhin eine Erfüllung des Wahlversprechens nicht ausschliessen, wenn die Grünen das der rückgratlosen und wahlversprechenbrechenden CDU zu gestehen würden)..

Weiter schreib ich dazu nix, denn wenn ich dazu meine ehrliche Meinung schreiben würde, würde das sowohl gegen die Boardregeln hier wie auch gegen geltendes Recht in Deutschland bezüglich des Rahmens von Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit verstossen..

Nun warte ich noch (habe heut morgen auch schon mit der Geschäftsstelle der CDU-Fraktion telefoniert) ob noch eine Antwort kommt bis zum Freitag wie verlangt, ob nun die Mail vom Ministerium gilt oder nicht und warum auch da wieder nicht die konkrete Frage von uns beantwortet wurde .

Ansonsten werden wir eben veröffentlichen, was wir dazu haben.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt, wie das von Eyb seinem Verband verkauft).



Verkauft werden da nur die Angler

Im CDU gelabelten Sack der bewussten Täuscherei.


----------



## gründler (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Versprechen kommt von Versprochen...ich habe mich Ver.....sprochen.......


----------



## rosebad (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Politiker halt.

Erwarte immer das schlimmste, so kann man nicht enttäuscht werden.

War immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Unter dem Motto: Was interessiert mich das Gelaber von Gestern.


----------



## Smanhu (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Was soll man hier in BW noch erwarten...
 Wär zu schön gewesen wenn das Nachtangelverbot gefallen wäre. 
 Hier is Hopfen und Malz verloren. Am Besten, die verbieten das Angeln gleich ganz in BW. Da kann man dann auf der "deutschen Anglelandkarte" BW endlich komplett rot schraffieren, ähnlich wie ne Zeckenlandkarte!
 Was mir alles auf der Zunge liegt, darf ich hier nicht öffentlich sagen....
 Und wenn bei mir alles läuft wie es laufen soll, wander ich eh ins nördliche Niedersachsen aus....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ja, es ist ein Elend mit Politik und Verbänden für Angler hier in B-W


----------



## Smanhu (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Das Schlimmste ist, dass die, die für uns "kämpfen" sollten, mehr als genug Gründe für das Abschaffen des Verbots vorliegen haben. Wie wollen die Gegner z.B. argumentieren, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass in ganz Deutschland (Ausnahme ist ja glaub ich noch Saarland teilweise...Saarländer halt  ) das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist. Dieses dumme Gebrabbel, dass die Wasservögel auch ihre Ruhe brauchen oder der Fisch auch mal 3-4 ruhige Stündchen braucht in denen er nicht vom gemeinen Angler verfolgt wird. Alle anderen Bundesländer scheinen da wohl weitaus "herzloser" zu sein!! Die müssten hier ja die komplette Menschheit aus jeglichen Gebieten aussperren und am Besten noch ein Ausgehverbot ab 24 Uhr verhängen. Wie saublxx muss man denn sein......
Vielleicht bin auch nur ich zu blöd um das zu verstehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Und wenn bei mir alles läuft wie es laufen soll, wander ich eh ins nördliche Niedersachsen aus....


Von wegen NDS:
Von vor 14 Stunden, so geht das mit einem guten Verband, Landratskandidat Grote stellt sich auf Druck des AV-NDS klar gegen Angelverbote:
https://www.facebook.com/groote.eu/...62299248104/10153867163213105/?type=3&theater

Kandidat Grote könne als Umweltpolitiker und Angler nicht nachvollziehen, dass über ein Nachtangelverbot im Zuge der Ausweisung von Natura 2000 Flächen überhaupt nachgedacht wird!!!!

Da ist auch gleich der LV-Präsi und ein Biologe mit dabei bei den Gesprächen, da wird das auch öffentlich gemacht...

Wenn ich das mit dem Versagen von LFV-Präsi von Eyb im Parlament und dem Verhalten des LFV-BW allgemein zum Thema Nachtangelverbot vergleiche, wird das hier in B-W einfach immer nur noch lächerlicher und peinlicher.............


----------



## rosebad (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Spätestens dann, wenn die Gewässer nicht mehr von Unrat befreit werden, Wasserverschmutzungen erst spät gemeldet werden usw., dann ist das Geschrei groß.
Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen von PETA oder einen Politiker bei der Gewässerreinigung gesehen, geschweige denn mit angefasst.
Dann wenn die Container mit Unrat vollgeladen sind, sind sie die ersten die am Mikro stehen und sich selber loben. Habe ich auch schon selbst erlebt. Dann haben sich aber die Bürger (es ging um einen See direkt in der Innenstadt) beschwert, weil keiner mehr sauber gemacht hat. Der Bürgermeister hat aber ganz schnell zurück gerudert.
Die Bürger sind dann die ersten, die sich beschweren, warum überall Unrat liegt und die Stadt nicht sauber macht. Die Stadt sagt, ist zu teuer und das alles haben vorher die Angelvereine erledigt. Ach, die waren das? Tja, und jetzt? 
Immer das gleiche.


----------



## gründler (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Und wenn bei mir alles läuft wie es laufen soll, wander ich eh ins nördliche Niedersachsen aus....


 
Aber nicht das Du dann zu tief ins Emsgebiet kommst,da tickt die Uhr auch oft Rückwärts......

|wavey:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Moinsens !

Zitat von Thomas9904 : Habe soeben per Briefpost die Antwort von der CDU wie versprochen  bekommen, denke aber, dass diese ein Irrtum war, da die CDU eine  überhaupt nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet hat.

Habe daher Rückfrage gestellt, ob wir hier als Bürger und Presse  verarscht werden sollen und ich die Antwort tatsächlich so  veröffentlichen soll.

Warte noch die Bestätigung ab...

Heut ist Freitag ...... Ich freu mich drauf !!! :q:q:q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

jo, da bin ich mal gespannt - war allerdings ein Fehler von mir mit Freitag, hatte denen bis 13. Zeit gegeben, nicht bis 12 (heute)..

Falsch im Kalender geguckt, muss ich mich aber dran halten....

Hab dafür nochmal nachgehakt, beim Minister wie bei den Abgeordneten per Mail:


> Damit niemand sagt, wir wären unfair, nur zur Erinnerung, da morgen die Antwortfrist abläuft.
> Und sich wie bisher üblich noch niemand gemeldet hat (von der knappen Handvoll Abgeordneter, denen das peinlich ist und die sich (leider, Thema Rückgrat) nur telefonisch meldeten, abgesehen)..
> Grüße Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Immerhin kamen gleich 3 automatische Antworten:
Von Abgeordneten, die im Urlaub sind ;-)))


----------



## Neckar Angler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Ach des wird doch eh nix. Bald müssen wir bestimmt noch Maden und Würmer mit kochendem Wasser töten um mit ihnen zu Angeln|gr:#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

dagegen wetten würde ich mit den anglefeindlichen Grünen, der anglerverratenden CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen und dem LFV-BW als inkompetenten, anglerfeindlichen wie - verratenden Landesverband jedenfalls nur kleine Centbeträge.............


----------



## Muckimors (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wahlversprechen Aufhebung  Nachtangelverbot in B-W:  Offener Brief an CDU*

Stimmungsmäßig baut sich bei mir son Gefühl langsam auf, daß ich mich frage, ob sich die Anschaffung teurer Angelgeräte überhaupt noch lohnt. 

Wenn ich das alles lese und mitbekomme, könnte ich schlicht und einfach das K...kriegen. Haben die keine anderen Probleme als Naturschützer und das sind wir Angler zu schikanieren und zu drangsalieren ? 

Gruß Muckimors


----------

